# Oil dissolves glue



## WAC4504 (Oct 6, 2016)

I just received an email from another wine making forum, blog or what ever, and the topic was how to get glue off of wine bottles. For those who have not seen my post int the thread "Glue Off" I will repeat it again, use oil to remove glue, once the paper is gone just put a bit of oil on the glue area and let sit for a minute or so and rub it off with a paper towel. I use what ever is in the pantry, ever since the invention of cooking spray, there is all ways plenty of old fashion vegetable oil on the shelf in the pantry. Trust me, you will be amazed at how easy it is to take glue off, and not just from wine bottles.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Oct 7, 2016)

Good to know. I use charcoal lighter fluid. It is fast, does not leave an oil residue and drys leaving no odor. If it is a really heavy layer of glue I just toss it.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 7, 2016)

I have used WD-40 to take off glue. Works well but you have to be careful not to get any inside the bottle and to wash the bottle with detergent afterward.


----------



## Mismost (Oct 7, 2016)

Rocky said:


> I have used WD-40 to take off glue. Works well but you have to be careful not to get any inside the bottle and to wash the bottle with detergent afterward.




WD40 is really great stuff...although I have not used it for wine bottle glue removal. 

Last summer I fishing lake Fork for catfish...my daughter would not get on the boat with the stink bait I normally use. So, I had some dollar store sponges that I cut into chunks...pink sponges although it may not make a difference. I figured we would just ride around and I'd bait out a few holes to come back to later. But I stuck those sponge chunks on a treble hook, sprayed them down WD40 and we tried it out....we limited out (over baited holes)! Strange but true...it worked good that day.


----------



## GaDawg (Feb 1, 2017)

Rocky, isn't WD-40 pretty much just high grade kerosene?


----------



## rainharvester (Mar 6, 2017)

Here is the fastest method I've EVER used:

https://youtu.be/FUbZ4BjBErY


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 6, 2017)

you can pressure wash them off in alot less time - if you choose to do so
but you will still need acetone or something similar to remove the excess glue, be careful as it is extremely flammable .


----------



## wildhair (Mar 7, 2017)

I use a 6 gal pail, add 5 gal of warm water, toss in 1/4 cup of washing soda (sodium carbonate) and 1/4 c of Clean Strike heavy duty degreaser. Submerge the bottles, let 'm soak for a day or so. I can fit 7 or 8 ~ 750 ml or 4 ~ 1.5L bottles at a time. Most of the labels came off in the water or were easy to peel off with just my fingernails. Any remaining residue came off easy with nylon scrub pad and a bit of Bar Keepers Friend. Took less time per bottle than a heat gun. And you can re-use the water multiple times. And do other things while they soak.


----------



## WAC4504 (Mar 7, 2017)

Just bottled 25 bottles of wine, but had to clean the glue off the bottles first. It took me less than 2 hours using Wesson oil, and that was 'cause of limited space. I just rub the oil on and let them sit while I brought more bottles from the back room to the kitchen. I then gave them a light scrub with one of those sponges with the scrub pads on the other side, then rinsed in warm dish water, and rinsed. If I had more room It would take a lot less time.


----------



## AoifeLuC (Aug 19, 2017)

I've used Gojo , Olive oil , Crisco , ect with some success...then I searched in my stash of left over materials putting down tile. I purchase at Lowe's an adhesive remover towels. ..Bostik Ultimate. I had success in the removal with a glue that refused to be cleaned . They are expensive from my point of view so I won't be using them often. It is a last measure of defense for me.


----------



## WAC4504 (Aug 19, 2017)

I,e been buying my bottles at Aldi for 2.99 with a 1/5 of wine in them and have been able to remove the labels very easily with just dish soap and a rag. And for those labels that are put on with dry hard glue i just use a brillo pad, and in no time flat they're clean as a whistle. I'm tired of wasting time with these labels, and the people I give wine to won't care.


----------



## Yettiman (Jun 3, 2018)

rainharvester said:


> Here is the fastest method I've EVER used:



Wow, works really well, nice and easy, just a simple heat gun


----------



## bstnh1 (Jun 3, 2018)

Use hot water, a little liquid dishwashing detergent and a stainless steel scrub pad and any glue comes off in a few seconds.


----------



## Slappy (Jun 3, 2018)

I like to get the label and glue off all in one process so for me thats a tub full of water with nappy soak (we call it napisan, think it's oxiclean for you guys). Load in a couple of dozen bottles at a time and leave em a few days and it all just slides off as you take them out the water. Good hot water rinse and they are perfect.


----------



## EvolvingCaveman (Jun 4, 2018)

I save my old olive oil to use to remove "gummy" residue.


----------

